# Spectrobes?



## destruction (Feb 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard about this game ? its for the nintendo ds and it looks like an awesome game, it comes out in mid-march.

the hands on review was good and im just counting the days now, has anyone else seen it ?  if you havent you know now, check it out.


----------



## fluff (Feb 28, 2007)

I heard of this game in many sources. It is a new RPG type game isn't it?

It look pretty cool as it is using DS function really well and will be fun to play.

here is a link to the webstie
Spectrobes


----------



## destruction (Mar 2, 2007)

heres some interesting artwork from the spectrobes in the game, really detailed.


http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Kasumi.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Kasumite.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Kasumire.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Tenkro.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Senkro.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Gekikro.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Danawa.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Danapix.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q83/NanairoPatrol/Danaphant.jpg


----------



## dane78 (Mar 4, 2007)

Spectrobes actually looks pretty good. I've found a no. of reviews saying it's going to be quite a nice game. Check out this trailers I found on Youtube:
YouTube - Spectrobes - Webisode 3
YouTube - Spectrobes - Excavation Preview 1
YouTube - Spectrobes - Excavation Preview 2


----------



## destruction (Mar 6, 2007)

nice find dane87, cheers, yeah it looks like a franchise that could pick off quite nicely and i think it will, 9 days left!


----------



## dane78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah mate. This is the 1st time Disney has lent their name to Nintendo, so it's a pretty big thing for the whole Nintendo community. I'm really looking forward to get it now...


----------



## destruction (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah youre right, didnt notice that although i was thinking that its kind of the first game by a disney that isnt just am movie converted to film, looks like theyre co working with others and it looks to of paid off,this game looks really good and everyone is saying its great


----------



## dane78 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to get my hands on the game soon


----------



## destruction (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah i just got it this morning, very good game with lots of unique gameplay elements, cant really give the game a rating yet as im not to far in yet. but so far, looking good


----------



## dane78 (Mar 18, 2007)

Have u had a chance to play the game yet? How is it?


----------



## destruction (Mar 19, 2007)

yes ive played it for a while now, very good solid game, wide areas to explore, alot of spectrobes to get and battle with and train, everything seems great, for a sequel id like to see the battle system improved with maybe more specific attacks for spectrobes, and more interactivity possibly, still a great game seeing as its the first.


----------



## dane78 (Mar 21, 2007)

destruction said:


> yes ive played it for a while now, very good solid game, wide areas to explore, alot of spectrobes to get and battle with and train, everything seems great, for a sequel id like to see the battle system improved with maybe more specific attacks for spectrobes, and more interactivity possibly, still a great game seeing as its the first.



Sequel? Are they releasing sequels???

Anyway, it does sound like a cool game from what u've told me. But I'd be very interested to hear from some more ppl b4 I finally buy this. Anyone else who've played this game? What did u think of it?


----------



## destruction (Mar 21, 2007)

im sure a sequel will come out, the franchise seems quite big already, i was just thinking that if they did, what should be improved , the game is still solid for its first release, not to mention its a handheld console, it does have limits, and they used them well.


----------



## dane78 (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't played the game for long, but I think there are things that can be improved, namely the excavation, etc...


----------



## destruction (Mar 26, 2007)

i think everything is really good for the first game and sequel would be nice, just the fighting is the most in need of work imo other wise its great in all other aspects


----------



## dane78 (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with u destruction. It is pretty good for the 1st game...


----------



## fluff (Mar 29, 2007)

hmmmm, sound like a fab game then. guys thanks for the info!!


----------



## dane78 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've heard that they r planning TV shows... Does anyone have any more info. on that?


----------



## destruction (Mar 30, 2007)

right im at lvl55 although my friends at level 101? haha man tahts funny, seems theres alot of gameplay left


----------



## dane78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Which spectrobe is your fav? I quite like Spiko - it's one of the strongest spectrobe when evolved, & looks pretty cool too


----------



## destruction (Apr 2, 2007)

haha, danawa is awesomeeeeeeeeeee, takes ages to get though mind :{


----------



## dane78 (Apr 3, 2007)

In terms of characters, I quite like Rallen, not only because he's the one who can control the spectrobes, but also 'cos he looks pretty cool


----------



## destruction (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah hes decent, the spectrobes are the main point in terms of design though for me


----------

